# Best cheapish pen style at the moment?



## Taytay (27/4/17)

Hi all, so I haven't been quite on top of the new device scene lately... I have a friend looking for a replacement pen style device for hers that died recently. She quite likes my hubby's eGo AIO but I was wondering whether anyone knows of some good specials running at the moment for similar devices? She isn't too fussy about airflow etc but it has to take commercial coils and be able to handle 70/30 juice. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Taytay (27/4/17)

Also, we are in Richards Bay so would have to be an online purchase as we have no vape shops close by


----------



## Nicholas (27/4/17)

The Ijust ONE is quite awesome ... very cheap and seems to be what you looking for ... I think it was 350 at vapeking

Reactions: Like 1


----------

